# To Do List - SPN Forums Upgrade



## Admin (Jul 22, 2005)

GurFateh Everybody !!

You will be glad to know that the initial upgradation process went through quite smoothly and we are now back to our normal level of operations as far as SPN forums are concerned. 

Please note that some of posted messages yesterday will be restored shortly. Some of the other features like gallery, games arcade will be restored pretty soon. 

Some of new useful features will be quite apparent to you, when you will use the forums. We will also keep you updated of new features. These features will hopefully enhance your stay over here.

Everybody is requested to immediately report any bugs or errors you find while navigating the forums. You can report all such bugs-errors in the Technical Support Section. We hope like the new additions. Please feel free to ask anything that you find problematic while navigating the forums under this thread.

Thanks 
Best Regards


----------



## Arvind (Jul 22, 2005)

Great... that s a good news


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 22, 2005)

*New Look SPN*

GREAT....looks absolutely wonderful.  Keep it up veero.

jarnail Singh Gyani Arshi


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 22, 2005)

I got an email saying I had a private message, I tried to get on here earlier to read it but the site was down due to maintenance, then when I get on it's nowhere to be seen!


----------



## luthra_sumeet (Jul 22, 2005)

I must say the new SPN sure looks more spunky and lively ..
keep it up Aman ji and whole SPN team.

-Sumeet


----------



## saintnsipahi (Jul 22, 2005)

*Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh*

Dear Amanji, It is really looking good. May god bless this site always.


----------



## Lionchild (Jul 22, 2005)

sorry to be a little complainging, but i liked the avators on the side, and the previous user ttiles "SPN sewadors" some, how it felt more... sikhi.

Cann we get an option in our user CP to change styles?


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, I prefered the avatars on the side as well...


----------



## Arvind (Jul 22, 2005)

I too like side avtaars bcos they fill lesser space in case, someone is using bigger avtar.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 22, 2005)

Arvind said:
			
		

> someone is using bigger avtar.


like me.... :: :: ::  ahh who cares I love my little avatar, took me a while to get it the size I wanted and the shadow effect on the ikongkaar and waheguru


----------



## Admin (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks friends for the positive feedback... did you check out the new edit features, if not just click on the edit button on one of your posts... 

As far as avatars are concerned, we will have to set to a limit to the size of the avatars as they affect the overall appearance of the forum in a negative way. i
am afraid all of you will have to shorten down your avatars in the new version. Just for example sake, just have a look at Caramel Chocholate's avatar, it really nice but it is pretty big whether we put it on the left hand side or just like it is, CC ji i think we need your cooperation. In the new version the size limit to avatars has been set to *100*w* x 100*h & size 75KB.  I am sure you all will get accustomed to new layout pretty soon. Thanks for your co-operation. 

Best Regards


----------



## Admin (Jul 22, 2005)

Ahha did you notice quick reply option, its now instant !!
Enjoy !!


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: SPN Forums have been upgraded!!*

:8- :8- :8- 
Ok...


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: SPN Forums have been upgraded!!*

Hey, where have the country flags gone, I liked them as well!


----------



## Admin (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: SPN Forums have been upgraded!!*

Hey! we will be back to normal soon enough. All these little modification are called hacks in vBulletin terminology, which will be carried with the passage of time.  Everything will be normal, shortly. The idea was to open the forums as soon as possible at the minimal operational level with too much delay. All cosmatic changes will be applied soon. 

Regards


----------



## Admin (Jul 24, 2005)

Haanji

I think we should prepare a To do list of Missing Features to enable us to keep track of  those features which are immediately required.

Like

- Members Personal WebPage and Guestbook section.
- Country Flags
- ???

Please add to the list.

Thanks


----------



## Lionchild (Jul 24, 2005)

The avators should be put back to the side, at least have an option for it.


----------



## Admin (Jul 26, 2005)

> The avators should be put back to the side, at least have an option for it.


 
Done!!

Many of you who are not confortable with the new style of viewing Forums. Please checkout the Frequently Asked Questions section and go through the following thread: 

*FAQ - I want to change my Forum postbit Layout.* 

Let us know if you face any problems changing the layout.

Enjoy !!


----------

